# Another person infected with the habit ... from Burlington



## Aarknoid (Feb 17, 2022)

I think I am in the right place,  

Hello, my name is Mark  ... and I have a problem, I have started a home for wayward machines and have delusions of becoming a home machinist.
Am a controls tech by trade so i figured, why not do work at home, but for free  

So far i have most of the parts of an old Colchester ( technically B.I.E ) Student  and a PDM-30  in the stable.

I keep ending up back here while searching the net for information, figured it was time to surface

o/


----------



## YYCHM (Feb 17, 2022)

Welcome from Calgary.  Are your machines runnable?


----------



## Aarknoid (Feb 17, 2022)

The mill is working but could use a clean up, the lathe was bought with the quick change gear box disassembled with a supposedly bent pinion in it , 

oh and a missing motor, which i have acquired but haven't mounted yet


----------



## Aarknoid (Feb 17, 2022)

Oh and a confession, I picked up the x power feed for the PDM-30 from the ottawa kijiji post, but on my honour it was before I had seen it here.


----------



## Susquatch (Feb 17, 2022)

Aarknoid said:


> I think I am in the right place,
> 
> Hello, my name is Mark  ... and I have a problem, I have started a home for wayward machines and have delusions of becoming a home machinist.
> Am a controls tech by trade so i figured, why not do work at home, but for free
> ...



Hi Mark, welcome from farmland South of Chatham. Lots of wayward machines on here and lots of shelters for them too!


----------



## Aarknoid (Feb 17, 2022)

am becoming semi familiar with out that way,  had a friend move to Wallaceburg so am making the trek  from time to time.  how is the wayward machine supply so close to Windsor / Detroit?


----------



## Susquatch (Feb 17, 2022)

I would say supply is pretty good. But the shelf time is measured in seconds.

Send me a pm and drop by for a chat or coffee if it ever makes sense.


----------



## Aarknoid (Feb 17, 2022)

ah, so much like being 20 min from Hamilton, lots of good stuff.....  if you get there in time


----------



## David_R8 (Feb 17, 2022)

Welcome from Vancouver Island!


----------



## Chip Maker (Feb 17, 2022)

Welcome from Peterborough Ont,!


----------



## whydontu (Feb 17, 2022)

welcome from Vancouver. 

Repeat after me:

Lord grant me the serenity to covet only the tools I can afford, the courage to convince my partner to allow me to buy the  tools I can’t afford, and the wisdom to know the difference.


----------



## trlvn (Feb 17, 2022)

Welcome from Oakville.  

Craig


----------



## Canadium (Feb 17, 2022)

Welcome from Hamilton!


----------



## deleted_user (Feb 17, 2022)

Aarknoid said:


> I think I am in the right place,
> 
> Hello, my name is Mark  ... and I have a problem, I have started a home for wayward machines and have delusions of becoming a home machinist.
> Am a controls tech by trade so i figured, why not do work at home, but for free
> ...


welcome from Toronto.

You are situated within some of the most densely populated machine tool habitat in Canada. IF you are prepared, you can beat most people to the punch anywhere within this map and acquire a wayward machine tool before others have even caught scent of the prey.


----------



## CalgaryPT (Feb 17, 2022)

Welcome from Calgary.


----------



## Darren (Feb 17, 2022)

Hello, and welcome, I also have the same 'problem'


----------



## LenVW (Feb 17, 2022)

Hi Mark,
Welcome from Kitchener, Ontario.
I worked as a machinist for Ex-Cell-O Canada in the 1980s.
Spent most of my career designing and building process equipment.

Lots of knowledge in this group of ‘hobbyists’.


----------



## 140mower (Feb 17, 2022)

Welcome from Lillooet BC, I too am running an orphanage for wayward machine tools....... Clothing and feeding them seems to be the costly part.


----------



## DPittman (Feb 17, 2022)

Welcome from Alberta. 
Yes the disease is quite rampant once caught, and it appears to affect us until the very late stages of life until when we are just about to cash in our chips.  However unlike many other diseases, this one seems to be life giving and fills the afflicted individual with passion, creativity and a sense of pride.  We are all here to support one another in our common affliction.


----------



## 6.5 Fan (Feb 22, 2022)

Welcome from SK.


----------



## combustable herbage (Feb 22, 2022)

Welcome from Ottawa, lots of good info on here and great people.


----------



## ShawnR (Feb 22, 2022)

Welcome from Northern Ontario...go to Barrie, then more north, then more, more, more..2 days later, I will buy you lunch....


----------



## Blouin55 (Feb 22, 2022)

Hi Mark. Welcome from Gaspe, Qc.


----------



## Lakeside machinery (Feb 22, 2022)

Aarknoid said:


> I think I am in the right place,
> 
> Hello, my name is Mark  ... and I have a problem, I have started a home for wayward machines and have delusions of becoming a home machinist.
> Am a controls tech by trade so i figured, why not do work at home, but for free
> ...


I'm just up the road in milton.


----------



## Lakeside machinery (Feb 23, 2022)

Lakeside machinery said:


> I'm just up the road in milton.


I have a colchester mk1 12×24 student from 1954. Currently in pieces getting repaired repainted once the weather gets warmer. Also have a brown and sharpe no2 surface grinder from around 1910s and a sajo uf52 horizontal mill. All at the cottage though as that's where I have space


----------



## Blouin55 (Feb 23, 2022)

Lakeside machinery said:


> I have a colchester mk1 12×24 student from 1954. Currently in pieces getting repaired repainted once the weather gets warmer. Also have a brown and sharpe no2 surface grinder from around 1910s and a sajo uf52 horizontal mill. All at the cottage though as that's where I have space


Mince looking pièces. I like them!


----------



## Blouin55 (Feb 23, 2022)

Blouin55 said:


> Mince looking pièces. I like them!


Nice..


----------



## Aarknoid (Feb 23, 2022)

Lakeside machinery said:


> I have a colchester mk1 12×24 student from 1954. Currently in pieces getting repaired repainted once the weather gets warmer. Also have a brown and sharpe no2 surface grinder from around 1910s and a sajo uf52 horizontal mill. All at the cottage though as that's where I have space


If  yo are ever inside the quick change gear box,  if you could take a peak at the bottom gear shaft.. could you have a look to see if there is a twist?
 I posted a pic of mine and I have a hard time believing that the shaft on mine got bent as it did without absolutely destroying everything else


----------



## Lakeside machinery (Feb 23, 2022)

Aarknoid said:


> If  yo are ever inside the quick change gear box,  if you could take a peak at the bottom gear shaft.. could you have a look to see if there is a twist?
> I posted a pic of mine and I have a hard time believing that the shaft on mine got bent as it did without absolutely destroying everything else


Did you have a problem shifting the D-C lever? If so, I had the same problem.  I was lucky enough to find a shaft on Ebay (I think very lucky). I think its called the drivin shaft. It happens when someone crashes the lathe while threading and hasn't used the correct shear pin in the change gear driving gear. If it's too hard (someone put a roll pin in mine) it won't give. This won't happen in the feed drive because that shaft has a spring loaded ball clutch that'll just slip. I did have to add a bronze washer on the shaft I installed as it wasn't a perfect fit. Mine also has a cracked half nut sliding shaft that can make you crash when trying to kick it out on a heavy cut. (Ask me how I know) It wouldn't release until I reversed the spindle. As I said, mine was twisted to the point that the gear was jammed in the D position. I've got half of the lathe here in milton(well the saddle, apron,gear cover, tail stock etc. The bed and head stock are at the cottage.


----------



## Lakeside machinery (Feb 23, 2022)

Here is the gear driving the change gears. As you can see, the holes in the bushing are where you install the shear pin. As you can see, mine has been chowdered up even before I got it. There is the location picture from the manual


----------



## Lakeside machinery (Feb 23, 2022)

As you can see, in a few pieces


----------



## Lakeside machinery (Feb 23, 2022)

Aarknoid said:


> The mill is working but could use a clean up, the lathe was bought with the quick change gear box disassembled with a supposedly bent pinion in it ,
> 
> oh and a missing motor, which i have acquired but haven't mounted yet





Aarknoid said:


> The mill is working but could use a clean up, the lathe was bought with the quick change gear box disassembled with a supposedly bent pinion in it ,
> 
> oh and a missing motor, which i have acquired but haven't mounted yet


That's way more twisted than mine was. I think I still have mine up north. It's almost not noticeable on mine. You may have better luck repairing the one I have if you know someone to do it. Like I said in your other post my sliding gear would jam part way though. If you want, I'll bring it back with me next time I go up in a few weeks.


----------



## Lakeside machinery (Feb 24, 2022)

Blouin55 said:


> Mince looking pièces. I like them!


I'm planning on milling and grinding the dovetails on the saddle ways, cross slide and compound dovetails. They both get tight in parts of their travel and my initial measurements show up to 12thou wear in the flat way in the bottom of the saddle. I'll know better in a few months once I pickup a surface plate big enough to measure it properly


----------



## Lakeside machinery (Feb 24, 2022)

Aarknoid said:


> The mill is working but could use a clean up, the lathe was bought with the quick change gear box disassembled with a supposedly bent pinion in it ,
> 
> oh and a missing motor, which i have acquired but haven't mounted yet





TorontoBuilder said:


> welcome from Toronto.
> 
> You are situated within some of the most densely populated machine tool habitat in Canada. IF you are prepared, you can beat most people to the punch anywhere within this map and acquire a wayward machine tool before others have even caught scent of the prey.
> 
> View attachment 21138


I was lucky enough in that way. My brown and sharp showed up on kijiji for free to the first one to pick it up. Luckily I was in the area with a dump truck and skidsteer in the trailer.  I was so thankful,  I helped him move the other equipment he had gotten in that lot into position in his shop sa the machinery movers just dropped everything outside on the driveway


----------



## Degen (Feb 24, 2022)

Poor soul!


----------



## Dabbler (Feb 24, 2022)

Welcome from Calgary, frrom a former Birlingtonian.

Also a wayward machine collector - but trying to reform into machine rebuilder.


----------



## deleted_user (Feb 24, 2022)

Lakeside machinery said:


> I was lucky enough in that way. My brown and sharp showed up on kijiji for free to the first one to pick it up. Luckily I was in the area with a dump truck and skidsteer in the trailer.  I was so thankful,  I helped him move the other equipment he had gotten in that lot into position in his shop sa the machinery movers just dropped everything outside on the driveway


Yeah, it is confirmed... I hate you


----------



## Lakeside machinery (Feb 24, 2022)

TorontoBuilder said:


> Yeah, it is confirmed... I hate you


My luck has dwindled massively since. Maybe payback lol


----------



## Aarknoid (Mar 2, 2022)

Dabbler said:


> Welcome from Calgary, frrom a former Birlingtonian.
> 
> Also a wayward machine collector - but trying to reform into machine rebuilder.


Ah, so you might know where kilbride is ! no one else does


----------



## Lakeside machinery (Mar 2, 2022)

Aarknoid said:


> Ah, so you might know where kilbride is ! no one else does


Yes, head through there if I take my wife to work in Burlington. Nice little spot. Cedar springs rd I think


----------



## LenVW (Mar 2, 2022)

Is that just down the road from Carlisle ?


----------



## Dabbler (Mar 2, 2022)

Aarknoid said:


> Ah, so you might know where kilbride is ! no one else does


ah, yes Kilbride, where rich people in the 60s lived...


----------



## Lakeside machinery (Mar 3, 2022)

LenVW said:


> Is that just down the road from Carlisle ?


I would say that's the closest village


----------



## Lakeside machinery (Mar 3, 2022)

Dabbler said:


> ah, yes Kilbride, where rich people in the 60s lived...


Reason I live in milton


----------



## Aarknoid (Mar 3, 2022)

Dabbler said:


> ah, yes Kilbride, where rich people in the 60s lived...


Only on the outside of the village, the rest of us peons live in the center bit ( the one main street )  grandparents moved over in the 50's, indoor toilets ??! not for them  and  yeah , Carlisle is the closest place people recognize for the area.



Lakeside machinery said:


> Reason I live in milton


Talk about rich people area now  j/k but like everywhere, prices are silly.


----------



## Dabbler (Mar 3, 2022)

I moved out west in '79 to avoid the press of people and the high prices of accommodations.  I was offered a job in TO that paid 24K$ per year when rent at the outskirts was over 18K$ per year...

I moved to the West, where wages were higher and cost of living was about half.  Now all I want to do is to move somewhere quiet, away from the city.


----------



## Lakeside machinery (Mar 3, 2022)

Dabbler said:


> I moved out west in '79 to avoid the press of people and the high prices of accommodations.  I was offered a job in TO that paid 24K$ per year when rent at the outskirts was over 18K$ per year...
> 
> I moved to the West, where wages were higher and cost of living was about half.  Now all I want to do is to move somewhere quiet, away from the city.


I rent in milton and bought a cottage near Bancroft where I have my machinery. That's where I have space and funny enough,  3 phase power possibilities


----------



## LenVW (Mar 3, 2022)

Lakeside machinery said:


> I rent in milton and bought a cottage near Bancroft where I have my machinery. That's where I have space and funny enough,  3 phase power possibilities


Hey, I am into Milton to one of our customers every week, Wilcox Truck Bodies, behind the courthouse on Steeles Ave.


----------



## Lakeside machinery (Mar 4, 2022)

LenVW said:


> Hey, I am into Milton to one of our customers every week, Wilcox Truck Bodies, behind the courthouse on Steeles Ave.


If you ever end up at Ryder, ask for Kyle the mechanic and tell him his dad says hi. It'd really freak him out. Especially if you tell him that you don't even know him lol. I use to drive for manitoulin but now I run heavy equipment and float for Graff concrete cutting. That got me interested in machining as we have jobs that require different rigs and set ups


----------



## Lakeside machinery (Mar 4, 2022)

Lakeside machinery said:


> If you ever end up at Ryder, ask for Kyle the mechanic and tell him his dad says hi. It'd really freak him out. Especially if you tell him that you don't even know him lol. I use to drive for manitoulin but now I run heavy equipment and float for Graff concrete cutting. That got me interested in machining as we have jobs that require different rigs and set ups


I ment to say Ryder in milton lol


----------



## LenVW (Mar 4, 2022)

I have seen the Graff trucks on the highway. 
Manitoulin has a yard on Industrial Road in Cambridge which is just down the street from the Whitelaw Automotive site that I do client services from.

My brother-in-law drives long-haul for Round Rock in Walkerton.

I was general machinist at Ex-Cell-O in the 1980s, recession hit and I went back to school for machinery design and have built capital equipment projects for most of my career.

There are several CHMWs in the Kitchener-Cambridge area.


----------



## Aklavik (Mar 11, 2022)

Lathe envy . Welcome


----------



## CWret (Apr 5, 2022)

Hello one and all - this is the only forum I've ever joined and this is my first ever post. Not sure if this is the most appropriate place to start but here goes.
Background -- I'm retired and a self-taught welder that likes to fix stuff (Millermatic 220 AC/DC). When I come in from the garage with a smile, my wife asks "What broke and what tool will you have to buy to fix it?" I recently bought a plasma cutter (Hypertherm 45XP) for my small shop and am enjoying this new addition. I started following this forum because I'd like to add a mill to my list, that is if I could find room in the garage and in my wallet (thinking King 20VS or maybe upgrade to a Precision Matthews).
Anyhow, looking forward to the spring and saying goodbye to wearing a mask.
(By the way Aarknoid, our kids went to Kilbride school and we've been in the village since 1988.)
Craig


----------



## Dabbler (Apr 5, 2022)

Welcome, @CWret 

I've got a Millermatic also.  Great machine.  Loved Kilbride, when I lived near.  You are in the right place to find a great, used, economical milling machine.


----------



## CWret (Apr 5, 2022)

Great, thanks guys for your reply. I see how this works. Very nice. Best forum I've ever jointed!
(PS: lived in Calgary for a year in '74 - loved it.)


----------



## YYCHM (Apr 5, 2022)

Welcome from Calgary @CWret


----------



## Susquatch (Apr 5, 2022)

Welcome from corn country South of Chatham Ontario. 

Great start! Had me laughing when you described your wife's reaction to your smile. I shared the thought with my Bride and she is still laughing too. I think she just adopted the saying. I'm in trouble now. Got learn to laugh alone at stuff like that.


----------



## Hruul (Apr 8, 2022)

Welcome from SK to you both.


----------

